# You think uber is untouchable



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

I got bad news to prople that believe uber is absolut

Hope you can read spanish

http://www.abc.es/tecnologia/20141231/abci-uber-cierre-espana-201412310806.html


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

In the last taxi I took in Spain the driver smelled like he last bathed sometime in the late '70s. Seems a common issue there. This is a grave day for Spanish nostrils.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> In the last taxi I took in Spain the driver smelled like he last bathed sometime in the late '70s. Seems a common issue there. This is a grave day for Spanish nostrils.


Little by little the authorities are taking care, nobody can brake the law forever


----------



## UberNewbie99 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yup many countries are taking this approach, however, the US is much more complicated. They are figuring it out state by state, it's going to take forever. I don't see it stopping in the US for a while if ever.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Little by little the authorities are taking care, nobody can brake the law forever


I cant wait to see TK in orange sitting in a Korean courtroom....grab some popcorn...pull up a chair...i think will be a interesting 2015 for Fluber


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> I got bad news to prople that believe uber is absolut
> 
> Hope you can read spanish
> 
> http://www.abc.es/tecnologia/20141231/abci-uber-cierre-espana-201412310806.html


Uber has some big _huevos _complaining its rights have been violated under the European Human Rights Convention.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

They can complain whatever they want. There are laws and rules in Europe and they´ve to follow them. Point.

Misleading the court is a tactic that doesn´t work in the European Union.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Berliner said:


> They can complain whatever they want. There are laws and rules in Europe and they´ve to follow them. Point.
> 
> Misleading the court is a tactic that doesn´t work in the European Union.
> 
> Happy New Year.


POST # 7 / BERLINER : .... Thank you for
conversing in English. Pako tries...
bless his heart. Happy New Year from
Marco Island. Lots of your fellow Berli-
ners here. Vas mit der hitchhiking bear?
I can guess, but I'd rather ask first.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7 / BERLINER : .... Thank you for
> conversing in English. Pako tries...
> bless his heart. Happy New Year from
> Marco Island. Lots of your fellow Berli-
> ...


Die swartz auto ist verboten auf mein haus!


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Vas mit der hitchhiking bear?
> I can guess, but I'd rather ask first.


A bear is the symbol of our city-flag. This is the regular one:










Mine is for Travis.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Berliner said:


> A bear is the symbol of our city-flag. This is the regular one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 10 / BERLINER: .... Here could be a
possible Octoberfest promotion..... or not:

BERLIN...come for the Beer, stay for the Bear!


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Back to the roots: since yesterday, 01-01-2015, France has banned all TNC´s:

http://www.wsj.com/articles/france-to-start-crackdown-on-uberpop-type-services-1420033734

Take a look at the fines: "Prosecutors could also pursue criminal charges against companies like Uber that operate them, under penalty of a €300,000 ($364,697) fine and two years in prison, he added."

Looks like sing-sing-hopping.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Back to the roots: since yesterday, 01-01-2015, France has banned all TNC´s:
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/france-to-start-crackdown-on-uberpop-type-services-1420033734
> 
> ...


Not kidding
And we thing that this is a childs game
I hope this never happen here


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Not kidding
> And we thing that this is a childs game
> I hope this never happen here


It's just a matter of time. Especially if Uber continues to pay for tickets. It's easy money for the cities. If they stop paying tickets, drivers will quit.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

observer said:


> It's just a matter of time. Especially if Uber continues to pay for tickets. It's easy money for the cities. If they stop paying tickets, drivers will quit.


Sorry, I guess you´re wrong. Uber b.V., destinated in the Netherlands, is a company which is only responsible for a total liability of € 900, that means $ 1.090.

It`s like Wall Street: the last one switchs the lights off.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

In addition:

http://www.companyformationnetherlands.com/set-up-dutch-bv-company


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

well its one thing to risk a fine that uber will pay (maybe) but a $300K one??? doubtful

BUT prison time for the Driver is like a whole other level... 

damn i hope the drivers are aware of this...wow


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Sorry, I guess you´re wrong. Uber b.V., destinated in the Netherlands, is a company which is only responsible for a total liability of € 900, that means $ 1.090.
> 
> It`s like Wall Street: the last one switchs the lights off.


Wrong where? Uber actually has at least two known shell corporations here in the states, Raiser and Drinnen. If they do go under it is they that hold all liabilities, not Uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The United States needs to clamp down on all these corporations that register overseas for tax fraud. That is one reason why we are becoming increasingly poor. The rich pay no taxes.


----------

